# October photo contest



## marshab1

So it's that time, time for the October photo contest. Champ got to pick this month's theme and chose a "Lazy Days" theme? So post photos of your goldens sleeping or just relaxing. 

Post your photos until 10pm EST on October 19, 2009


The Rules!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=677041&postcount=1


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Here's Molly! :


----------



## DNL2448

*Lil' Lap Dog*

Here is Tucker with DH on his crappy recliner.


----------



## rbuschone

Lager with his Super Bowl hangover!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha (Sammy) sleeping during her first vet visit...


----------



## jealous1

Summer 'n Buddy chilling . . .


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jazz, Jules & Artie on a rainy day.....


----------



## momtoMax

This is my sig theme! I'll go with this one...

The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Noey

SimTek said:


> Samantha (Sammy) sleeping during her first vet visit...


THis is toooooo cute.


----------



## marleysmummy

Here's Marley he fell asleep on my lap!!


----------



## Noey

Scout and Noah.


----------



## Gwen

One tired Razz @ the lake. (yes, he almost rolled into the lake)


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly
Tally, age 1 year


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oh these are gonna be good!


----------



## dlassell

Rookie on his first day home.


----------



## moverking

My Loocie-loo, snoozing on a bed of leaves


----------



## paula bedard

Here's Ike on the ManDog Couch last Fall


----------



## Ambesi

simtek said:


> samantha (sammy) sleeping during her first vet visit...


so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## jlthorsen

Penny Lane sleeping under the bed...


----------



## Ambesi

These are great photos! I love doggy sleeping photos!

Here's one of Winchester at 8 weeks old.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

here is hope and hunter hope is kinda laying on hunter its sooo adoreable i think


----------



## esSJay

Yikes, there are so many ADORABLE and AMAZING photos up already! I'll have to get busy this weekend snapping pics of Molson at 3am!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

moverking said:


> My Loocie-loo, snoozing on a bed of leaves


love this picture


----------



## Bogey's Mom

SimTek said:


> Samantha (Sammy) sleeping during her first vet visit...


I'm not even going to submit, I don't think. I believe we might have a clear winner with this ADORABLE shot.


----------



## SimTek

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'm not even going to submit, I don't think. I believe we might have a clear winner with this ADORABLE shot.



Naw.. There's some great sleeping pics already posted and I'm sure there is some more beautiful sleeping pics coming...
Lets see your sleeping beauty's pics..
I'm kinda leaning towards MOMTOMAX's kewl picture anyhoo..


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Actually, I do have one that's sort of funny. Bogey did not take to his crate for quite a few weeks, but we were relentless in our pursuit. Here is hubby giving it his best effort. He was sore for the rest of the week, but it was the first time Bogey slept through the night.


----------



## SimTek

Bogey's Mom said:


> Actually, I do have one that's sort of funny. Bogey did not take to his crate for quite a few weeks, but we were relentless in our pursuit. Here is hubby giving it his best effort. He was sore for the rest of the week, but it was the first time Bogey slept through the night.


Oh yea..that's what I'm talking about..  Been there..done that...


----------



## jwemt81

This is my favorite one from Tucker's first day home at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Gus asleep after a hard day at the pool


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

I know this is a old picture of Elle but it is one of our favourites.


----------



## sunshinesmom

This is my beloved Sunshine - the red boy (my very 1st Golden!) and Savana, his "little sissy". As I recall, these two lazy butts were waiting on their dinner.


----------



## sharlin




----------



## Mssjnnfer

Awwwww... so many adorable pictures! Here's one of baby Mojo. :heartbeat


----------



## Fidele

My Cedar (left) & Belle


----------



## beccacc31

Can we vote for them all? They are all sooooooo Cuuuuuuuttttttteeeee!


----------



## MelandEl

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/picture.php?albumid=952&pictureid=7710

don't know how she sleeps like this!


----------



## MelandEl




----------



## Doodle

Gotta love that smiling face....


----------



## Salt n Pepper

Ambesi said:


> These are great photos! I love doggy sleeping photos!
> 
> Here's one of Winchester at 8 weeks old.


Are you a photographer? I've looked at your other picks and you take GREAT pictures, you should be proud.


----------



## FinnTastic

Finn sleeping by the sliding glass door


----------



## 00accord4cyl

This might be tough for me. I don't think I have ever seen Copper sleep, and rarely can we catch him laying down. Dog has so much energy. Maybe I should just run him a few miles and wait...


----------



## mm03gn

Hmmmm...I think we may have found a common trait amongst goldens  There sure isn't a shortage of "lazy" pictures! 

Here is Bailey when she was about 9 weeks old. I figure all of these pictures are so friggen cute, the only chance I have is to pull out the big guns (aka - puppy picture!)


----------



## lml1014

Haha--it looks like your dogs own your couch like my dogs think they own mine! Great pic!!


----------



## lml1014

This is such a sweet picture!!!


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I think Maggie's Mom might win just based on the sheer number of all the lazy GRs she managed to get into one picture! And onto one couch


----------



## 00accord4cyl

WOW that is a lot of goldens on one couch...


----------



## westy258

Relaxing with a good movie...


----------



## Maggies mom

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I think Maggie's Mom might win just based on the sheer number of all the lazy GRs she managed to get into one picture! And onto one couch


We have different couches now, but when we had that one they all had there place on it , as you can see.


----------



## Trids

Max's Gotcha Day!


----------



## ardita

Here is Zippy sleeping with his favorite stuffed toy...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Couldn't find the pic I really wanted - must be on hubby's computer.
Griff was very much in love with my little work boots - he was usually sleeping on or by them.


----------



## kody's_mama

Kody & his best buddie Dax being lazy and taking over a bed in the house


----------



## serenity

Tuckered out baby


----------



## kira

Murphy and the boyfriend


----------



## RENEESDOG

*Crockett asleep*

As close to us as he can get


----------



## mdoats

ardita said:


> Here is Zippy sleeping with his favorite stuffed toy...


Ardita, that is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Logan and Triton sleeping in sinque


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Well, this photo has been around for years...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Starlite relaxing with his baby brother!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

ardita said:


> Here is Zippy sleeping with his favorite stuffed toy...



Very adorable picture!!!


----------



## cangolden

Maggies mom said:


> Great
> great pic...you got my vote


----------



## Ljilly28

Cangold, that is an awesome couch for dogs- love that the goldens have the whole thing to themselves!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think that's Mary's couch and crew???? It looks familiar.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

It is. You can see the broken quote from Maggie's mom in cangolden's post.


----------



## coppers-mom

Somebody isn't supposed to be on the bed. Looks like he is ashamed of himself to me.


----------



## Wendy427

coppers-mom said:


> Somebody isn't supposed to be on the bed. Looks like he is ashamed of himself to me.


He's hoping no-one sees him covered up as he is! :uhoh:


----------



## RileyPuppy

Here's Riley, asleep under my mom's bed.


----------



## RileyPuppy

And another, chillin on the cool ceramic tile.


----------



## RileyPuppy

Oops, I don't think the picture attached.


----------



## naga.pree

*Molly*

Here's my baby Molly. She's 6 and a half weeks old


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think we live in the same neighborhood?


----------



## Maggies mom

Kimm said:


> I think that's Mary's couch and crew???? It looks familiar.


You are right Kim..it would be mine.


----------



## naga.pree

Kimm said:


> I think we live in the same neighborhood?


Hey Kimm 
Got your PM about Hamden. 
We are neighbours  Yay!


----------



## dellie_4eva

angel with her tongue out.


----------



## sameli102

*Sammi*


----------



## dellie_4eva

i posted a picture then read you cant have advitisments in it, so heres aonther one.

del & angel


----------



## PB&J

I love the photo contest this month!! These pictures are SO cute!


----------



## Luci

Here's Lucy last weekend! She was waiting for Thanksgiving dinner to be made. :smooch:


----------



## beccacc31

Luci said:


> Here's Lucy last weekend! She was waiting for Thanksgiving dinner to be made. :smooch:


Everyone loves Lucy! She is to cute for words.


----------



## Luci

beccacc31 said:


> Everyone loves Lucy! She is to cute for words.


 Thanks! We love her too!


----------



## Thailand

Sophie crashed out !


----------



## Debles

Gunner age six, was up late talking with Hooch. : )


----------



## esSJay

Molson doesn't want to be disturbed after a long day of swimming and hiking at the cottage...


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Bailey*

Bailey after a hard day of playing.


----------



## missmarstar

Life as a dog is tough!!


----------



## PB&J

Lily crashed on the dock after a hard day of "rescuing" everyone in the lake!


----------



## Noey

PB&J said:


> Lily crashed on the dock after a hard day of "rescuing" everyone in the lake!


i love this picture. Great capture.


----------



## marshab1

This thread is now closed so I can create the voting poll. Expect that in the next couple of days.


----------

